# Do Nooks sync across devices?



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Do notes, highlights and bookmarks sync between iPhone, iPad, and eInk Nooks?

I would try this but don't have the Nook app on my iPhone and can't download it because I don't have the current OS.  Since all my apps and everything works, I don't want to update unless I have to.

I'm thinking about getting an iPad to read certain Nook books on it and want to make sure notes, highlights and bookmarks will go to the other device.  I asked at B&N and they said they won't sync, but I'm wondering if they are correct.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Yes, they do sync (I checked iPhone, iPad, and a Nook Tablet.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonderful, thanks for checking!


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually prefer Nook's sync to Kindle's.  Whispersync can be kind of frustrating sometimes.  It will only sync to the furthest page read, so if I jump ahead to read footnotes, guess what?  That's where it will sync to from now on.  But Nook's sync will always sync to where you left off.  So if I am at one point and then go back, that becomes the new sync point.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

You can reset your last page read to your current page from your Manage Your Kindle page now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

KingAl said:


> You can reset your last page read to your current page from your Manage Your Kindle page now.


Really? I was wondering if there were ever going to do that. It's been so long since I used Wispersync. Still, it would be better if we could do it from the Kindle.


----------

